# Speedie's new shoes - Lucca



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

Ever since I got back from my trip in February I have been obsessed with my Speedmaster. When bought, I simply liked it but ever since the Speedy has grown on me quite exponentially. It has dominated 90% of wrist time since that trip. So in light of this I felt it was time to spruce the bugger up.
I replaced the dented bezel, fixed the spring on the clasp, and now got a new strap for it. It deserves a review! Sit back and watch as I bombard you with my photos and thoughts :-!

Enter Hirsch Lucca.
I noticed very little online presence in terms of photos and reviews and was curious what the premium was over the Hirsch Heavy Calf, or HHC as I call it. The HHC is probably one of the forum favourites and rightly so, but how does the similarly shaped / more expensive Lucca compare?










Watchobsession (one of our sponsors) shipped quickly especially considering it was over the pond.
Upon taking it out of the package I got a sense of quality not seen before. The leather pattern and colour of the gold brown are beautifully mesmerizing! If I had my way, every bit of leather I bought would have this pattern!










The contrast stitch is a natural looking tan and the same colour on both sides of the strap.



















I was surprised at how thick the Lucca is. Much stiffer than I would have thought as well. It took more effort to work in than I remember with previous leather straps. Once I got the shape right, it fits and feels perfect. Here's a side view.










I love the deep brown sides. They add dimension while giving such a pleasant contrast to the brighter brown up top.

For comparison, here are the gold brown HHC and Rally










All labeled gold brown but as you can see the colour varies. The Lucca is so deep and rich, easily my favourite.










As you can see below, the Padding is a bit pointier than on the HHC. Not sure how much this varies however.

HHC









Lucca









For a finishing touch I switched out the buckle with an omega I picked up while @ Swatch group.










The way it has moulded to the shape of my wrist lends it's self to not needing to be buckled as tightly as other straps. The thickness / hardness of the leather makes it feel more like a bracelet but obviously not as heavy (hope that made sense). Overall the Lucca seems to be quite an upgrade in quality. Something that my speedy deserves! The only thing I feel lacking here are the 2 other missing flavours b-).










So I'm now confident in stating that the Hirsch Lucca is my new favourite strap!
Hope this helps.

Chibatastic


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Very nice. I really like that new strap. It's color is so much richer then of the two other straps. I recently purchased a dark brown Hirsch Chronissimo (one of my favored straps of all times) and got two from Rios1931, a German strap maker with very very reasonable prices. But I still have to take pics of the 2. The first picture shows a very old Sinn strap, the second one the Chronissimo.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Speedie's new shoes - Lucca review*

Thanks clonetrooper,

The other 2 I have are great straps in their own right but the Lucca is something special. A bit dressier but still works with jeans and pops off of my wrist noticeably! The bumps also frame the speedy really well!










Nice Chronissimo btw!

Chibatastic


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Speedie's new shoes - Lucca review*

To use your own words...That strap looks Luccatastic on the Speedy.

Well done.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

That strap really suits your speedy Chiba. It's a gorgeous shade! Stellar photos too


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Love the color contrast between the strap and watch dial. Nice choice.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review! It did manage to fill up some gaps... Great photos and a great strap indeed

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

*Perfect and the tone and shades of the Hirsch Lucca will only get better with wear !!! Be good to see some pictures in a few months time ;-) *


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good and great to hear the speedy has become one of your main watches now and think this strap will age even better.


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

My speedy on hirsch says hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind replies, guys!

I'll keep you updated 

So far it's been stapled to my wrist one day short of a week.










Here's my Speed-a-Lucca going fast!
hehe

Chibatastic


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

How can you know you are going fast without using the tacky?? ;-)

I think I have to get one of those straps...maybe this weekend....


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

clonetrooper said:


> How can you know you are going fast without using the tacky?? ;-)
> 
> I think I have to get one of those straps...maybe this weekend....


Nice! Which colour are you thinking of getting? 
If you do get one, please update this thread with a pic and tell me what you think!

Chibatastic


----------



## carrotstik (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is my smp & Speedy pro, both on Lucca dark brown straps, the pictures aren't the greatest and really don't do the straps justice, they are great quality and in the flesh look great, if any body is hesitating on this colour, don't worry you will be more than pleased. These straps just get better and better the more you wear them.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice, I want the dark brown too!
Thanks for sharing, Carrotstik!


----------



## RH9900 (Mar 21, 2014)

After seeing this thread, I had to get my hands on this strap!

Came in the mail this morning. Beautiful leather, I really love this light brown. I think it's going to take a while to break in, though.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

*Here's the Hirsch Lucca in Brown on my Rolex Submariner, might try the Golden Brown after seeing it on the Speedy.

*


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys, interesting reviews here! I have also been looking at the Lucca strap but I was wondering how it would fit my 6"75 wrist. 
Any opinions would be greatly appreciated before I order one. Thanks!


----------



## RH9900 (Mar 21, 2014)

blenng83 said:


> Hi guys, interesting reviews here! I have also been looking at the Lucca strap but I was wondering how it would fit my 6"75 wrist.
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated before I order one. Thanks!


I have a similar wrist size, and I'm quite happy with the fit. As you can see in the photos, I am on the second hole in the strap, so i'll be able to tighten it further if the leather softens/stretches.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Mmmm, that's a beautiful strap, Chibatastic! I think I might be ordering that myself soon. Though the brown Lucca WatchObession has on the Rolex is pretty damn fine too. I already have mine on a brown/gold Medici though - might be too similar.

Great pics everyone.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

RH9900 said:


> I think it's going to take a while to break in, though.


* You'll be surprised, won't take long to soften up at all !! Cool picture !! *


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Ipromise said:


> Though the brown Lucca WatchObession has on the Rolex is pretty damn fine too. I already have mine on a brown/gold Medici though - might be too similar.


*
Totally different leather, style and feel and totally different look on the wrist.*


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Ipromise said:


> Mmmm, that's a beautiful strap, Chibatastic! I think I might be ordering that myself soon. Though the brown Lucca WatchObession has on the Rolex is pretty damn fine too. I already have mine on a brown/gold Medici though - might be too similar.
> 
> Great pics everyone.


Agreed but I think having all 3 flavours is a must. Once you have one you'll probably feel the same way


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I got two new straps incomming...one RIOS and one Hirsch. The latter might be here on the weekend.....And I ordered a new deployant clasp too. The Omega one is ok, but works only with thin straps. I'll post the pics hopefully soon...


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Just got this strap the other day and trying out the brown to see if I like it...so far I do, but I may reserve it for weekends out with the wife. We'll call this strap the 'dancing shoes'. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I had dress watches myself, that I would only wear with a suit...but a dress strap is a new concept for me...or is it a 300$ Omega strap??
But it looks good!!!
BTW...both straps have been shipped, but the Hirsch from Kenny at Fredawatchstraps might beat the Rios. Maybe Saturday....


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that Chiba. The Luca looks the business.


----------



## DerekOS (Apr 22, 2014)

What Sinn strap is that? Love the colour


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

DerekOS said:


> What Sinn strap is that? Love the colour


This makes no sense.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Got the darker brown Lucca now and wanted to share some photos with those of you interested.










Initially I figured this one would live on the AT. What I didn't realize is how well it suited the PO!










I have been wearing this combo all week and it feels like it was made for the PO. The Lucca's thickness takes away from the top heavy feeling i get with thinner straps.
Really comfortable and love the look!










Picked up a new cappuccino machine too 










Coffee is inspiring! Who would have thought? ;-)










No PO's were harmed in the making of this picture.. Could have gone either way :-d










I love my pods!




























I even got a "Nice watch, is that new?" from my brother who has definitely seen me wearing the PO many times.

Thanks for looking!

Chibatastic


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Some updated pics. Love the Luca for the thick AT8500..
It's been on my wrist all week.























































Chibatastic


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love that strap. I just wish my wrist could handle the long length.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Love that strap. I just wish my wrist could handle the long length.


Thanks, what's your wrist size?


----------



## dtran023 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chibatastic said:


> Got the darker brown Lucca now and wanted to share some photos with those of you interested.
> 
> Initially I figured this one would live on the AT. What I didn't realize is how well it suited the PO!
> 
> ...


Chibatastic,

I have the PO and contemplating whether to go with the golden brown strap of the brown strap. Do you have any picture of the PO on the golden brown strap? Thanks.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

dtran023 said:


> Chibatastic,
> 
> I have the PO and contemplating whether to go with the golden brown strap of the brown strap. Do you have any picture of the PO on the golden brown strap? Thanks.


Just tried this combo for you.



















It works really well!!

Between the two browns you can't go wrong. The honey brown makes a dark watch pop a bit more.

Hope that helps
Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

The Lucca is a beautiful strap, both straps actually on both your watches. It is amazing how the proper strap can make all the difference. Well done, I say!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

That Lucca looks straptastic on that Speedy.

Looks great on both of your Omegas. Inspiring looks as always with your wonderful pics, well done.


Soak.


----------



## AlexMachine (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine says Hello.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

carlhaluss said:


> The Lucca is a beautiful strap, both straps actually on both your watches. It is amazing how the proper strap can make all the difference. Well done, I say!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl





soaking.fused said:


> That Lucca looks straptastic on that Speedy.
> 
> Looks great on both of your Omegas. Inspiring looks as always with your wonderful pics, well done.
> 
> Soak.


Thanks guys!! The Lucca is still my favourite strap as long as it's not to hot out.



AlexMachine said:


> Mine says Hello.
> View attachment 1627170


Nice Combo Alex!

Chibatastic


----------



## dtran023 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ordered the brown strap and Omega buckle. Thank you Chibatastic for the pictures. Do the straps come with the spring bars? If so, do you use the original Omega spring bars or the ones that come with the strap?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

dtran023 said:


> Ordered the brown strap and Omega buckle. Thank you Chibatastic for the pictures. Do the straps come with the spring bars? If so, do you use the original Omega spring bars or the ones that come with the strap?


Glad I could help! Please indulge us with photo when you get it all set up your watch.
Hirsch straps normally do come with spring bars and I use them all the time. The Omega spring bars stay with my bracelets when I take them off. Just incase their made stronger so they won't get confused with other ones..

Still wearing this combo since I posted those photos btw.. Great look!

Chibatastic


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I see that you are using an Omega buckle with the Lucca. I recently put a Golden Brown Leonardo on my Speedmaster and I thought I was all set with the buckle I chose but the tang on the Omega buckle is too narrow and it just flops around in the cutout at the end, it should be a better fit. Any leads on an 18mm stainless steel Omega buckle with a wide tang?


----------



## dtran023 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chibatastic said:


> Glad I could help! Please indulge us with photo when you get it all set up your watch.
> Hirsch straps normally do come with spring bars and I use them all the time. The Omega spring bars stay with my bracelets when I take them off. Just incase their made stronger so they won't get confused with other ones..
> 
> Still wearing this combo since I posted those photos btw.. Great look!
> ...


Received the brown band, it is an awesome strap. Not only it looks good, but it's also very comfortable. Highly recommend it to anyone looking for a leather strap.


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)

I really want a Lucca strap for my Speedmaster. Is there anyone US-based that sells them? Otherwise, how long to get them from watch obsession?


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

m1stert1m said:


> I really want a Lucca strap for my Speedmaster. Is there anyone US-based that sells them? Otherwise, how long to get them from watch obsession?


Having dealt with other strap venders both locally and online (bad experiences), I think it's worth waiting the extra couple of days for Watchobsession. Gary and Matthew are great to deal with and everything always runs smoothly! Their also one of our sponsors, so in a way your supporting Watchuseek. I'm in Canada and it usually takes around week to get what I ordered.

Actually, I have an incoming that I'm pretty excited about.. Any guesses on what on it could be? ;-)


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)

Chibatastic said:


> Having dealt with other strap venders both locally and online (bad experiences), I think it's worth waiting the extra couple of days for Watchobsession. Gary and Matthew are great to deal with and everything always runs smoothly! Their also one of our sponsors, so in a way your supporting Watchuseek. I'm in Canada and it usually takes around week to get what I ordered.
> 
> Actually, I have an incoming that I'm pretty excited about.. Any guesses on what on it could be? ;-)


Thanks for the input! Now if I can only make up my mind on the golden brown or brown!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I've been looking for a brown strap for my Speedy. The Hirsch Terra Golden Brown is currently the lead contender. I have a steel bezel and thought something similar to this would be awesome.


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

m1stert1m said:


> Thanks for the input! Now if I can only make up my mind on the golden brown or brown!


I'm very happy with both. If I had to pick, it would probably be golden brown.

Chibatastic


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys

Time to update this thread with the latest in Chibatastic fashion :-!

A couple of weeks ago I received my third Hirsch Lucca from Watch Obsession. It has been on my wrist ever since.



















My first thought was the buckle needed to be switched with an Omega. The Polished one fits the dressier look of the black Lucca much better than Omega's brushed variety.










On the Speedy



















On closer inspection you can see the natural / organic texture, just like the other Lucca varieties. 
Love the way a watch looks, laying flat with a brand new leather strap.. Just begging to worn for the first time :-d




























As you can see the black flavour is right at home on my Speedmaster. Really dresses up that watch, perhaps more than any other strap I have. You can still get away with jeans however, because I say so ;-)

The contrast stitching is grey and doesn't stand out as much as the white Hirsch uses for their heavy calf. You only really noice it on closer inspection much like the organic pattern of the leather. This ties in nicely with all of the intricacies of the watch your going to pair with it, especially if it's an Omega .

Later on in my break in period, I decided to see how well it would suit my Aqua Terra.










Yes, it seems to have been made for the AT..



















Looks and feels perfect on that watch.. The Lucca's thickness seems to balance out the larger case of my 8500AT *perfectly*.

So after receiving my third flavour of this strap, I have to repeat my feelings from earlier. The Hirsch Lucca is the best leather strap out there. Thick Italian leather, hand made bit of awesome. Obviously my favourite as long as it's not to hot outside.

One nit pick worth mentioning here is lack of selection.. An obvious missing variant in my opinion. If anyone from Hirsch is reading this, please manufacture a *black* Lucca with *Red* stitching.. This would definitely complete the line and I hope to one day see it for sale one day  (that was worth a shot right?)

Until then I'll be enjoying your 3 best.










Thanks for reading!
Chibatastic


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice Chibatastic !
If you had to pick your favorite color for your Speedmaster, which on?
Final question - pick one for the Speedy - Lucca or Robby??
Cheers.
John


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

G07 said:


> Very nice Chibatastic !
> If you had to pick your favorite color for your Speedmaster, which on?
> Final question - pick one for the Speedy - Lucca or Robby??
> Cheers.
> John


Thanks John,

Lucca is my favourite but when weather gets hot, Robby is much more comfortable + it has that awesome red stitching.. 
So my answer is both!

Chibatastic


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Hi Chibatastic - I put my small group of watches on brown straps for wedding day nearly 2 weeks ago (l didn't wear them all at once - dad, usher, best man did though!) 
The PO is on a Di-Modell NEVADA Leather Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN - 20mm and the Speedy is on a Hirsch Leonardo HEAVY CALF Curved Ended Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN - 20mm / Silver Buckle both straps are from Watch Obsession (great service).

Speedy will go with practically any strap IMHO!! But the PO is a bit more difficult to pair up - what do you think of the Di-Modell?

Really enjoyed your posting by the way - nice set of watches you have there 

Rich

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

R1CO said:


> Hi Chibatastic - I put my small group of watches on brown straps for wedding day nearly 2 weeks ago (l didn't wear them all at once - dad, usher, best man did though!)
> The PO is on a Di-Modell NEVADA Leather Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN - 20mm and the Speedy is on a Hirsch Leonardo HEAVY CALF Curved Ended Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN - 20mm / Silver Buckle both straps are from Watch Obsession (great service).
> 
> Speedy will go with practically any strap IMHO!! But the PO is a bit more difficult to pair up - what do you think of the Di-Modell?
> ...


Thanks Rich. Haven't tried any of the above. Yes, the PO is a bit picky with straps, I really like the dark brown Lucca on mine.
I'm partial to that brown leather nato on the Explorer.

Chibatastic


----------



## Chris_B (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice photo and great collection. Where did you get the leather Nato?


----------



## JKolmo (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, please tell the story behind that leather nato.

Nice shots with the black Lucca Chibatastic! You've already made me picking up the golden brown...


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Couple more photos of the leather NATO - Alex at Yellowdog straps made it for me, it's the only 21mm strap l have for the Exp II, it's thin as well (1.5mm) so doesn't lift the watch off your wrist too much - very comfy. It also works very well on the MBII.

Thanks for the other comments on my watches! 
Looks like Watch Obsession will be receiving more of my business Chibatastic, l do like the Luca.

Rich

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

R1CO said:


> Couple more photos of the leather NATO - Alex at Yellowdog straps made it for me, it's the only 21mm strap l have for the Exp II, it's thin as well (1.5mm) so doesn't lift the watch off your wrist too much - very comfy. It also works very well on the MBII.
> 
> Thanks for the other comments on my watches!
> Looks like Watch Obsession will be receiving more of my business Chibatastic, l do like the Luca.
> ...


Very nice Rich, I want one now!!
When you get the lucca post a photo or 2 here and let us know what you think!

Best,
Chibatastic


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice post Chiba!
Omega buckles on all 3 Luccas, attention to small details!
They are all great colors and so versatile.
I'm on a leather kick myself what with the cooler weather. May need to get a Lucca.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Guys, I don't post much on the Omega forum, but check regularly for straps for my other watches. This thread and conversing with Chibatastic convinced me on getting a Lucca so I just had to revive this thread and post pictures. I thought for a long time on brown vs gold brown (which Chiba prefers) but went with the 22mm darker brown in the end. I may still get the gold brown in 20mm for my Sinn 103.

Stowa 1938 + Hirsch Lucca (brown)
Pics from iPhone6


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

inevitable watch shot this evening doggie walk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

shameless said:


> inevitable watch shot this evening doggie walk


Why is it not raining??

)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

shameless said:


> View attachment 4174538
> inevitable watch shot this evening doggie walk


I suspect you are in the wrong thread, but that is one amazing picture.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I suspect you are in the wrong thread, but that is one amazing picture.


yes quite right blowfish and thankyou - my apologies all -was supposed to go in the WRUW Sunday -


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Just arrived at WatchObsession HQ and looking as awesome as we remember the one off special we had made exclusively a long time ago. Check them out over on the Strap Sales Forum !!


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 4602242
> 
> 
> Just arrived at WatchObsession HQ and looking as awesome as we remember the one off special we had made exclusively a long time ago. Check them out over on the Strap Sales Forum !!


Now that's bitter sweet. On one hand I'll no longer be an individual snowflake with my one of a kind Luca. On the other hand, it's great that some of you will get to experience what has become my favourite combo. In conjunction with the Speed Master of course. Such an awesome strap!!!!!!

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WatchObsession said:


> Just arrived at WatchObsession HQ and looking as awesome as we remember the one off special we had made exclusively a long time ago. Check them out over on the Strap Sales Forum !!


I just ordered it (couldn't resist)! I hope it makes it to me in Los Angeles before the end of the month, as I am moving apartments at that time.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I've been emailing about this every few weeks, and so I'm happy to get my order placed today.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

blowfish89 said:


> I just ordered it (couldn't resist)! I hope it makes it to me in Los Angeles before the end of the month, as I am moving apartments at that time.


Going out today, thanks for the order, much appreciated.

( Give it three days approx then you can track progress on www.USPS.com )


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Chibatastic said:


> Now that's bitter sweet. On one hand I'll no longer be an individual snowflake with my one of a kind Luca. On the other hand, it's great that some of you will get to experience what has become my favourite combo. In conjunction with the Speed Master of course. Such an awesome strap!!!!!!
> 
> Chibatastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our very own Individual Snowflake !!! LOL !!!

Will have to come up with something else for you ;-)


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

larryganz said:


> I've been emailing about this every few weeks, and so I'm happy to get my order placed today.


You mean you've been pestering !!! Lol !!! Only joking !!!

Thanks for the order and don't forget, wrist shots are compulsory !!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

WatchObsession said:


> You mean you've been pestering !!! Lol !!! Only joking !!!
> 
> Thanks for the order and don't forget, wrist shots are compulsory !!!


Of course. I'm curious, but will I be able to fit an 18mm deployant clasp on this later, If I so choose? My current Speedy strap is black with white stitch and a 3rd party deployant.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

larryganz said:


> Of course. I'm curious, but will I be able to fit an 18mm deployant clasp on this later, If I so choose? My current Speedy strap is black with white stitch and a 3rd party deployant.


I ordered mine yesterday as well as the Hirsch Sport deployant. I've got a few of the sport deployants and find them really nice to wear and save a lot of wear and tear on the strap. I plan to fit it to the Lucca but also have plenty other straps to fit it to, they have the added benefit of helping prevent you from dropping the watch while putting it on


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

larryganz said:


> Of course. I'm curious, but will I be able to fit an 18mm deployant clasp on this later, If I so choose?


Yes you will, 20mm Lucca tapers to 18mm at the buckle / clasp.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My LE Lucca arrived today, many thanks WatchObsession.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

blowfish89 said:


> My LE Lucca arrived today, many thanks WatchObsession.


And you've posted without a picture ?? ;-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

WatchObsession said:


> Yes you will, 20mm Lucca tapers to 18mm at the buckle / clasp.


Great, my Omega satin finish deployant clasp arrives tomorrow, and I can install this on my Speedy soon after.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Picked up mine from the post office after just returning from vacation. Strap is super nice quality :-!









And the Hirsch Sport clasp


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

i have had several from watchobsession -great straps and delivery


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WatchObsession said:


> And you've posted without a picture ?? ;-)


Better late than never hah !


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Shameless, please do tell: are those all lucca's?? Can you give the exact specs please? Looks excellent


Sent from my mobile


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ursus said:


> Shameless, please do tell: are those all lucca's?? Can you give the exact specs please? Looks excellent


Yes, they all look like Luccas.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

hello ursus - just two there -one is the Hirsch Lucca Golden brown [the lighter one] and the Hirsch Lucca Brown

*Hirsch Straps - WatchObsession*


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone know how the duke compares to the lucca?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

Josh. I dont know except hereunder my duke (black)










This one has a clear croc pattern which the luka doesnt have. Also it has limited padding.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

josh27 said:


> anyone know how the duke compares to the lucca?


Duke is sporty, Lucca is dressy - Lucca is also thicker, atleast in the domed padded part. Lucca is smooth, Duke has croc embossing. Hirsch classifies Lucca as 'Artisan Leather', its also more expensive.


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

@Ursus

hows the comfort for you?


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

really excellent Josh. The only thing 'wrong' with it is that it doesn't fit perfectly on the Omega OEM clasp, otherwise this would meet all my needs  I currently have it on an OEM buckle and looks excellent. I just really want to get the clasp  I'll post you some pics soon, I'm about to post a review after some months of owning it in any case, and on most of the pics it is sitting on the hirsch duke black. 

Stitching is slightly grey/off-black making for (imo) a very nice look.


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone have pics of the golden brown lucca on black smp?


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

no one???


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chibatastic was right. It took me a year or two, but I finally have all the three Lucca colors now. Here is my latest arrival, the golden brown Lucca. And my watch has been upgraded too


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Chibatastic was right. It took me a year or two, but I finally have all the three Lucca colors now. Here is my latest arrival, the golden brown Lucca. And my watch has been upgraded too


So this is what it feels like to be right 
Brilliant combo! Instantly made me want to put on my sub.

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you kidding? In no way would a Rolex ever be an upgrade to an Omega!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

davidbuckden said:


> Are you kidding? In no way would a Rolex ever be an upgrade to an Omega!


Lol good one :-x
When I got the vintage Sub, I traded in my Tudor Black Bay, which was already an upgrade over Omega ;-)


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Their both awesome! Apple Watch is the upgrade 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a blowfish89 inspired shot.










Not on a Lucca however. I just don't like the sub c on anything else but the bracelet. It's those boxy lugs. They stand out like metallic Lego pieces.

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

davidbuckden said:


> Are you kidding? In no way would a Rolex ever be an upgrade to an Omega!












Oh, now you've done it. You've made my 1016 angry.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chibatastic said:


> Here's a blowfish89 inspired shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. But I hardly ever wear anything on bracelet so I bought a vintage Sub with thinner lugs and lugholes.
More pics on my Instagram if you want to look, without stirring up the Omega forum - https://www.instagram.com/bl0wfish89/


----------



## johndoe21883 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I'm new to the after-market-strap game and through my research, stumbled across this great thread! I've owned my Omega Speedmaster Professional for about a year now and have been rocking it on the OEM bracelet. However, I'm starting to get the itch to mix things up a bit, and so I started looking into straps. It seems that Hirsch has a great reputation at reasonable prices. After scouring the web for photos, I felt like I finally settled on the Lucca (most likely in golden brown), in large part because of this thread! However, in doing a bit more research, I realized this probably wouldn't work, being that I have tiny wrists (at about 6 1/4") and the Lucca is only made in the "Long" size.

With that being said, do you guys have any suggestions for an alternative strap, from Hirsch or otherwise? I'm looking for something that's not necessarily super formal, but can go well with business casual most of the time, and yet wouldn't look out of place with a t-shirt and jeans. Is some sort of custom strap necessary, and if so, do you guys have any recommendations? And lastly, I also had an eye on pairing the strap with an RHD butterfly deployant, but it seems like this might not be practical either considering my wrist size?

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## SlowhandBuzz (Jun 15, 2017)

I've just ordered a couple of racing styled straps. Check out Heuerville, @theleatherstrap and @neptunestraps on IG for some good ideas.


----------



## Bradd_D (Feb 3, 2013)

johndoe21883 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I'm new to the after-market-strap game and through my research, stumbled across this great thread! I've owned my Omega Speedmaster Professional for about a year now and have been rocking it on the OEM bracelet. However, I'm starting to get the itch to mix things up a bit, and so I started looking into straps. It seems that Hirsch has a great reputation at reasonable prices. After scouring the web for photos, I felt like I finally settled on the Lucca (most likely in golden brown), in large part because of this thread! However, in doing a bit more research, I realized this probably wouldn't work, being that I have tiny wrists (at about 6 1/4") and the Lucca is only made in the "Long" size.
> 
> ...


I like the Hirsch Merino Golden Brown. You can get it here.


----------



## johndoe21883 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The Heuervilles look great, but maybe a bit too casual for what I'm going for now. I might pick something up like that in the future though.

The Merino looks great as well, but they also don't make that in the smaller 110/70 size, only the standard 120/80 size. I ended up pulling the trigger on the Hirsch James in golden brown in the smaller size. It should arrive this weekend, so hopefully it works out!


----------



## Uctl658 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi, I'm very new to both watch and strap games. This Lucca Golden Brown really catches my eyes but I have a concern. I have a relatively petite wrist of around 6 inches. Would this 120/80mm L fits me? Anybody with similar wrist size has an experience with this strap? I also wonder if I have the strap punched for a few extra holes, would it affect the aesthetic quality of the strap?

Thank you very much for your answer in advance!


----------



## jpo (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking strap.


----------



## esk1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Uctl658 said:


> Hi, I'm very new to both watch and strap games. This Lucca Golden Brown really catches my eyes but I have a concern. I have a relatively petite wrist of around 6 inches. Would this 120/80mm L fits me? Anybody with similar wrist size has an experience with this strap? I also wonder if I have the strap punched for a few extra holes, would it affect the aesthetic quality of the strap?
> 
> Thank you very much for your answer in advance!


Honestly I don't think it would look good at all. I have somewhere between 7.1->7.2 inch wrists and the strap is about the longest i like.

A tip for people with this strap. I was between hole 3 and 4, 3 was too tight squeezing my wrist and 4 was so lose the watch could flop 180 degrees around my wrist. I also don't really like the hirsch buckle so I decided to try a shorter buckle: Classic Polished - 18mm Buckle | Crown & Buckle. This has made hole 4 a perfect fit for my wrist and in my opinion looks better. Obviously mileage will vary but something to try if you find yourself unhappy with the fit on hirsch straps as they come with very large buckles.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

m1stert1m said:


> I really want a Lucca strap for my Speedmaster. Is there anyone US-based that sells them? Otherwise, how long to get them from watch obsession?


I just ordered mine from Long Island Watch.


----------

